# [Bugreport] Kochkunst - Unbekannte Rezepte Einfaches Lagerfeuer?



## Millionphoenix (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ich bei meinem Charakter auf "unbekannte Kochkunst Rezepte" gehe, wird mir u.a. 2x Einfaches Lagerfeuer angezeigt. Ist das ein Bug oder soll das irgendeinen Sinn ergeben? Da es ja imo kein Rezept für ein Lagerfeuer benötigt. Hier noch der Link: http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/recipes/4298480_185_1


----------

